
Satellite images showChinese construction near site of India border clash - shankysingh
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jun/25/satellite-images-show-chinese-construction-near-site-of-india-border-clash
======
known
India should plant land mines across line of actual control
[https://archive.vn/i4Ui7](https://archive.vn/i4Ui7)

